# 29er fenders?



## twangcat (Jun 4, 2008)

I commute on a Niner MCR set up with a rigid Exotic carbon fork and I'm looking for recommendations for detachable fenders for it. The SKS X-tra Dry seems like a good choice for the rear, but I've seen reviews that state they don't stay in place because the seat post strap mechanism loosens with riding. Any experience with these here? Other alternatives? Any opinions or advice appreciated.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

Fezzari Mountain Bike Fenders Fezzari Mountain Bike Fenders | Fezzari Bikes


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

in2theforest said:


> Fezzari Mountain Bike Fenders Fezzari Mountain Bike Fenders | Fezzari Bikes


For the front fender I'll say that I really prefer the mounting on the SKS shockboard to the Fezzari. The Fezzari uses a round collar that's the same as Axiom and a bunch of other companies. I had one of those and never liked it, and after it broke (twice) I switched to the SKS. The SKS has more of a channel mount which actually keeps the fender straight, and so far it seems a lot more robust than the little tabs the Fezzari-style mount relies on. The shockboard fits my rigid 29er without any issues.


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using SKS fenders (Grand MOM & Grand DAD) on my 26er. I like them because they're pretty wide.
The rear one seems to have the same strap mechanism as the X-tra Dry. I had to use them a few times on quite soft trails & in town (including some ollies & sidewalk jumps) & it never fell or moved (thanks to the rubber inside the strap).

IMO, if you just have to road-commute, you can go for it. But if you plan to hit some hard trails, maybe you should try to find another fender...


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been using a set of Planet Bike Cascadia 29er fenders for the last few months. I love them so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ I love my cascadias too... they cover the 2.35" Big Apples nicely. I wouldn't call them 'detachable' though. That's the only reason I didn't pipe up... Great fenders though.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^ I love my cascadias too... they cover the 2.35" Big Apples nicely. I wouldn't call them 'detachable' though. That's the only reason I didn't pipe up... Great fenders though.


Busted... I based my post mostly on the thread title, haha. If it counts, I did use some automotive style clamps to attach the fenders since my beater doesn't have mounting eyelets for them.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ Gonna need pictures of that. My fork doesn't have eyelets and I've tried a few things...


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^ Gonna need pictures of that. My fork doesn't have eyelets and I've tried a few things...


Here are the clamps I used. I called them "automotive style" since I realized that I could've bought almost the same thing, functionally, at an auto parts store for much cheaper.

The bike I put the fenders on is a 2010 Dawes Deadeye. You can probably see that I hacked off the front 5"-ish from the rear fender just because I couldn't get it to fit right. This was probably user error, though. Anyway, enjoy...


Deadeye Fenders 4 by mdrauh, on Flickr


Deadeye Fenders 1 by mdrauh, on Flickr


Deadeye Fenders 2 by mdrauh, on Flickr


DSC_0004Deadeye Fenders 3 by mdrauh, on Flickr


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. Simple solution. Thanks.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

A bit more cost, but with the added benefit of beauty: Woody's Fenders.


----------

